# ABMC / Rescue ? Malinois that need foster homes



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

*ABMC / Rescue – Malinois that need foster homes*

ABMC / Rescue – Malinois that need foster homes

Frisco (URGENT) - California
Adult male, ready for adoption too
Contact Teri: [email protected]

Usha – California
adult female, ready for adoption too
Contact Teri: [email protected]

Axel – Florida
1 year old male
Contact Sara: [email protected].

Juno – Florida
Contact Sara: [email protected]

Lacy – Florida
4-5 year old female
Contact Sara: [email protected]

Lexi – Florida
Contact Sara: [email protected]

Porter (in shelter) – Illinois
2 year old male
Contact Beverly: [email protected]

Boris – Kentucky
young adult male, ready for adoption too
Contact Beverly: [email protected]

Spirit – Kentucky
young adult female, ready for adoption too
Contact Beverly: [email protected]

Cooper - Maryland
3 year old male, ready for adoption too
Contact Maryfrances: [email protected]

Harley – Michigan
2 year old male
Contact Jeanine: [email protected]

Woody – New Jersey
4-5 year old male
Contact Marcia: [email protected]

Pharoah – New Jersey
4.5 year old male
Contact Marcia: [email protected]

Tawny (in shelter) – New York
1-2 year old female
Contact Marcia: [email protected]

Sasha (in shelter) - New York
6 year old female
Contact Marcia: [email protected]

Cheech – North Carolina
5-6 year old male
Contact Sara: [email protected]

Ruger – North Carolina
young adult male, ready for adoption too
Contact Lynne: [email protected]

Matrix – North Carolina
young adult female
Contact Sara: [email protected].

Kia – Pennsylvania
4-5 year old male
Contact Julie: [email protected]

Star – Tennessee
10 month old female
Contact Beverly: [email protected]

Harley – Texas
under 1 year old, male
Contact Paula: [email protected]

Cricket (in shelter) – Virginia
app. 3-5 year old female
Contact Suzanne: [email protected]

Full profiles and pictures are on our site: www.malinoisrescue.org/foster.

Julie Bear
Foster Coordinator
ABMC Rescue
www.malinoisrescue.org


----------

